# African Grey Parrot wisdom needed



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Evening all,
I'm thinking of having a Grey, I'm researching on the internet and trying to contact local breeders. I would like people on here to share their knowledge and also their experience of keeping them. You can only read up so much on the net. This is a big commitment and I'm not taking it lightly. Anyone out there who could share some info with me. Obviously I would like to know the cons as well as the pro's lol.Thanks.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We rehomed one a couple of years ago. He belonged to my brother in law's aunt and uncle, who both passed away, although the uncle was left on his own before going blind as well.

Jimbo is 20+ and a lovely bird. Very vocal - talking and whistling. Sadly he has lost part of one wing so cannot fly. He is a lovely bird but is happier to remain in his cage which is enormous. He spends the day talking to us and the Senegal in the living room. He calls out when we open the front door, talks when the telephone rings and generally is good company! He has a very varied vocabulary, no swear words something I hate people teaching parrots to do this, but has not added any new words since being with us.

That said he is loud I can hear all the way down the garden 200' or so and easily in my neighbours' gardens as they have commented on the wolf whistles. Fortunately, we are in a detached house. I would imagine otherwise neighbours who are not keen on parrots could be slightly less tolerable of his noise.

They tend to bond more with one person and dislike other family members. Fortunately, he is good with all of us. However, he hates the colour red so if anyone has a red jumper on he is very wary of them and visitors. He does have a very powerful beak which I am sure he would use if he didn't like us.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Grey Parrots are one of the most sensitive species of parrot. They can take offense to new items in their view, & this can lead to them becoming fearful, possibly leading to feather plucking, which they are prone to. Greys need sensitive understanding owners.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Grey Parrots are one of the most sensitive species of parrot. They can take offense to new items in their view, & this can lead to them becoming fearful, possibly leading to feather plucking, which they are prone to. Greys need sensitive understanding owners.


They can take a offence to ANYTHING, new or not apparently, Ollie has decided his food bowl is no longer nice and it looks far better upside down.

Even if that means that he has to reach through the bars, manage to open the feeder door and then throw the bowl out! Silly, silly birdy.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> They can take a offence to ANYTHING, new or not apparently, Ollie has decided his food bowl is no longer nice and it looks far better upside down.
> 
> Even if that means that he has to reach through the bars, manage to open the feeder door and then throw the bowl out! Silly, silly birdy.


:lol2: Ollie sounds like a right character mate


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

They're a lot of hard work. I can't say I'd get one again, but my one wasn't the friendliest around - but that's might be more to do with his previous owners than him.


----------



## aban (May 28, 2008)

My grey oscar is wonderful he is my baby cuddles into my neck on the sofa with me, he is an amazing clever bird and I wouldnt be without him but on the bad side he is very protective of me and has attacked my partner ripping his top lip open. 
He will pick up everything said you only have to say things a few times and he repeats it for example when the phone rings he answers in says hello and mutters to himself on it says bye and makes the sound of the reciever going down lol, also as he came from Birmingham he says lots of words in a brummie accent but they are mainly swear words.

Oscar is always talking and whistling hes funny because if he wants something he has different sound made up for different things he wants. 

He calls the cats in tells the dogs to bring the ball, tells the kids to get into bed, constantly sings baa baa black sheep lol

He is great and as I said he is my baby and I wouldnt be without him for a minute.


----------



## kat86 (Sep 24, 2010)

aban said:


> My grey oscar is wonderful he is my baby cuddles into my neck on the sofa with me, he is an amazing clever bird and I wouldnt be without him but on the bad side he is very protective of me and has attacked my partner ripping his top lip open.
> He will pick up everything said you only have to say things a few times and he repeats it for example when the phone rings he answers in says hello and mutters to himself on it says bye and makes the sound of the reciever going down lol, also as he came from Birmingham he says lots of words in a brummie accent but they are mainly swear words.
> 
> Oscar is always talking and whistling hes funny because if he wants something he has different sound made up for different things he wants.
> ...


Mines called Oscar too!!:lol2:

We've had him for bout 6weeks now & font know much about his previous home. He os a right character & is beginning to trust us more. 

He has started letting my OH stroke him on his head! Might sound petty but it's a bg step!!

But believe me! He still has his strops & if does t half hurt when he decides he wants to bite you!!!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information peeps, maybe a bit more research and contacting breeders is a must : victory:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*african grey!!*

hi,im a breeder of african greys and a keeper of them(not trying to sell you one)if you have the time,this is one lovely animal to have for your life time!they are so clever/nauty/cheeky like a child really and they are so loving in the wright hands.....on the other hand if you don't treat them wright you are going to have one bad parrot on your hands............


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

you have to have a lot of time and a LOT of patience!!!

1. They are LOUD, and i mean loud. When they want to be they can make ear piercing noises just because they can, and if they find something that gets your attention, negatively or not they will use it for attention seeking over and over again.

2. They are messy. my opie loves bathing in his water daily, he also loevs making his water into soup putting every food item he can into it then splashing it about the room!

3. they are expensive full stop. yes you could pay £600 for a baby but then you have cage, mine cost £400 odd then toys, which are a good few hundred to start with, and it doesnt stop there as constantly have to change them and replace due to destruction.

4. When they bite they bite, and with any bird you can guarentee you will be bitten at some point, greys have mood swings where one day be loving next day just wants to be left alone.

5. They need a LOT of daily attention, lot of time spent, i spend all day wit my 2 parrots as i cant work and even then they crave more.

6. Feeding costs, I spend more money on fruit and veg on the birds than i do on me and hubby. Daily needing fresh foods, pulses, dried fruits, nuts, pellets or seed mix.

7. their life span. They will more likely outlive you if well looked after. Will you in future have changes in life where he cant be involved, Like children, he will end up with less attention and affect him emotionally. can you give him a home for life. We take in so many birds that people soon get bored with or life changes.

8. Allergies- a lot of people only find out their allergic to birds after getting one as they never spend enough time with them before hand which is needed as rehoming constantly because of allergies mentalyt affects the bird.

9. Buy a LOT of books- behaviour books, food nutrition books, books where ailments are explained, general care books, theyre all worth the money, especially the behaviour books as i use mine even now still!

10. Can you deal with a bird mooching around your house destroying what he can? as he will!

11. are you able to give the bird plenty of out time? we have massive cages for our 2 parrots however they are simply the birds play areas and are only locked in their cages when the doors are having to be opened, we go out or sleep time!

12. are you able to control bad language, as the last thing u want is a parrot swearing and they pick up quicker than u ever realise. you may find it amusing but wht about visitors? what about if you have children in the future? grand children? 

13. are you local to any bird specific vets? you must enquire before hand to find one near by as they are not easy to come by, even the best cared for bird may need a vet at some point!

14. Other pets, how will they be affected? dogs may want to bite them which means u cant have the dog around the bird when its out

Parrots are amazing birds to have in your life, you never own a parrot they own you. Your life is ruled by them, holidays and things you have to think of the parrot too.

I would never imagine life without our cockatoo and african grey, they are literally my children as its like having toddlers around all the time and it never stops, they dont grow up!


----------

